

40 things I have learned before turning 40 - arunparia
https://medium.com/life-tips/a72ad8b4e33d

======
Jun8
Although the language is wobbly sometimes, there's quite a lot of candid
thought and experience in this list.

------
lead
Queer, Thought provoking...looking forward to : 50 things I have learned
before turning 50

------
swaatim
Uncomfortable, yet so true. Great read! Kudos!!

